# Legality of other reptiles in the canary islands?



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi guys posted something similar to this on reptile forum but no one replied ? so just wanted to k ow if anyone knows the legality of other reptiles in the canary islands. I know that tortoises and turtles are legal just wanted to know about other reptiles


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi!

I found this. Since the Canary Islands belong to Spain, they use the same pet laws as Spain.

I couldn't find a publish date on this, so don't know if it's up to date. You would have to verify the info.






Regulated Animals in Spain - Spain - Angloinfo


There are restrictions on owning certain breeds of dog and potentially dangerous animals in Spain. Laws are regulated by the Autonomous Communities (C...




www.angloinfo.com


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Feb 28, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this. Since the Canary Islands belong to Spain, they use the same pet laws as Spain.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Unfortunately Spain is really weird with they're animal laws with specific regions allowing their own pet laws so in some regions animals are legal but I'm others you could go to prison


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 28, 2021)

Fredinathetortoise941 said:


> Thanks so much! Unfortunately Spain is really weird with they're animal laws with specific regions allowing their own pet laws so in some regions animals are legal but I'm others you could go to prison


Well, it looks to me like most reptiles are OK if they don't get really big. It goes by weight as an adult.
I guess it all depends on what animal you're thinking about.


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2021)

Fredinathetortoise941 said:


> Thanks so much! Unfortunately Spain is really weird with they're animal laws with specific regions allowing their own pet laws so in some regions animals are legal but I'm others you could go to prison


Who would enforce the animal laws in your area? Ask them. They would be the ones knocking on your door.


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tom said:


> Who would enforce the animal laws in your area? Ask them. They would be the ones knocking on your door.


The police here will get you for anything! I have to have a certificate saying my russian is not from the wilds of Lanzarote!! Even though he couldn't survive her because there not enough greenery


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Feb 28, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, it looks to me like most reptiles are OK if they don't get really big. It goes by weight as an adult.
> I guess it all depends on what animal you're thinking about.


Geckos!! I was also thinking about frogs but people put amphibians and reptiles in the same bracket here!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 28, 2021)

Fredinathetortoise941 said:


> The police here will get you for anything! I have to have a certificate saying my russian is not from the wilds of Lanzarote!! Even though he couldn't survive her because there not enough greenery


Buy Tortoise statues and put them in the yard first to see if you get "stopped" be fun to watch what they do.


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Feb 28, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Buy Tortoise statues and put them in the yard first to see if you get "stopped" be fun to watch what they do.
> View attachment 319598


Ahhaha I know tortoises are legal here just don't know about other ones


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 28, 2021)

Fredinathetortoise941 said:


> Geckos!! I was also thinking about frogs but people put amphibians and reptiles in the same bracket here!!



According to that article, Andalusia is extremely strict in regards to pets. But even there reptiles that do not weigh more than 2 kg are OK. The kind of geckos I'm familiar with certainly don't weigh nearly that much.

But Tom's idea is a good one...go talk to the locals.


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Mar 1, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> According to that article, Andalusia is extremely strict in regards to pets. But even there reptiles that do not weigh more than 2 kg are OK. The kind of geckos I'm familiar with certainly don't weigh nearly that much.
> 
> But Tom's idea is a good one...go talk to the locals.


Yeah will try but just don't know enough spanish yet ??


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 1, 2021)

Fredinathetortoise941 said:


> Yeah will try but just don't know enough spanish yet ??


In that case be very careful! You might mess up a word and get hauled off to jail! ? I don't know how we'd bail you out!

On another topic...I watch the TV show 'How Did They Build That?' I missed part of it this week, but it was about the new concert hall where you live. I didn't see which island it's on, but you live in a spectacular place! Are you familiar with the building? It's white and shiny, and looks like nothing is holding it up. It has a wing-like top part. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Fredinathetortoise941 (Mar 1, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> In that case be very careful! You might mess up a word and get hauled off to jail! ? I don't know how we'd bail you out!
> 
> On another topic...I watch the TV show 'How Did They Build That?' I missed part of it this week, but it was about the new concert hall where you live. I didn't see which island it's on, but you live in a spectacular place! Are you familiar with the building? It's white and shiny, and looks like nothing is holding it up. It has a wing-like top part. Just gorgeous!


Lol that's basically every big building here because legally buildings here have t0 be white apart from a few exception also I now live in Lanzarote and I haven't seen any construction so maybe it's somewhere else in the canary islands


----------

